# Anybody know of any long term Xifaxin use studies?



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I've seen somewhere that some people take Xifaxin for long periods of time. They don't take the hight dose that they would for the first two weeks. They take more of a maintenance dose.I can't seem to find any info on it, though.I'm hoping to maybe try it, if my doctor will let me. Now that Zelnorm is gone.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually only see long-term studies in people with diseases that cause SIBOLike this one: http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/links/doi...01.03636.x/abs/in people with liver cirrhosis, but not with this antibiotic.Although for these people what caused the SIBO won't go away so they may need more treatment.The theory of SIBO in IBS is short term treatment should be all that is needed. Although it may only work for about 1/3 of IBSers from a recent study.I don't know that the pattern of antibiotics you describe has been tested. Long-term low dose use of an antibiotic called erythromycin is more established, but it also alters gut motility at those doses by itself.K.


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure somebody on this board posted something about himself/herself taking Xifaxin as maintenance therapy. I can't seem to find the post, though.


----------



## julie b (Sep 14, 2005)

I took Xifaxan,6 a day, for about 5 months. I didn't have any side effects. I have not heard of it as a maintenance medication, although I know it is used for months at a time on other G.I. diseases like Crohns.


----------



## 20786 (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't know of any studies, however I Suffered with IBS for 14 years before finding Xifaxin. I took it (6 a day for about a month)before backing off to what I take today, (1 in the morning). I also took 2 neomycin per day for about a month which stopped my bloody D. I now take one of those per week. I also eat yogurt with the first meal I eat about 4 hours after taking Xifaxin. This has been my routine for a year now and it has reduced my D from 8-12 times a day to once or twice a month. I also take 2 Avelox per day (for the past year) which has greatly reduced the pain I have been in from the peritonitis that started all this in 1993. I am about to end the antibiotic treatment, one at a time,to see if the symptoms return. I can't say that this will work for everyone, but so far, nothing has fallen off and I feel better than I can remember. I also just got back to work for the first time in over 2 years. This worked for me, just don't forget the yogurt or you will risk pseudomembranitis.


----------

